# Pcola Beach Pier Spanish 3/31/13



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Hey all, I'm sure a lot of you know or heard that yesterday was crazy for spanish at the pcola pier. We arrived around noon and left about 4:30 with the limit for 2 people on spanish. Saw a few cobia hook-up's, but never saw one pulled up while i was there. Rays were thick as well.

Spanish were mostly small with a couple of "bigger" boys at 18" and 21" the rest were <15"


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Bait?*

What was the bait of choice?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good to hear! What were you using?


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

gotcha?


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yep, gotcha


----------

